# Sage Touch not grinding fine enough?



## Totnestim (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi,

I have a Sage oracle which Love. My sister asked me to find a second hand sage for her husband as she didn't want to spend a fortune. I've picked up a second hand Touch from Ebay and it's in good condition. I just can't seem to get the espresso to flow slow enough? Even on the finest grind setting and tamped hard It still flows too quickly, starting after about 6-7 seconds but gushes out, nothing like the oracle's silky caramel coloured flow.

I havn't gone to the extent of weighing anything yet, but the grinder on the finest setting takes 13-14 seconds to fll the basket, which when tamped is roughly at the correct level according to the razor thing. The grind looks about right to me, similar to my oracle grain size. I've tried with a couple of different beans from very fresh to old.

I see the on the Express you can adjust the grinder, but the touch doesn't seem to have this option? Anything else I can try?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Totnestim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Sage oracle which Love. My sister asked me to find a second hand sage for her husband as she didn't want to spend a fortune. I've picked up a second hand Touch from Ebay and it's in good condition. I just can't seem to get the espresso to flow slow enough? Even on the finest grind setting and tamped hard It still flows too quickly, starting after about 6-7 seconds but gushes out, nothing like the oracle's silky caramel coloured flow.
> 
> ...


 What coffee are you using and how old is it


----------



## Totnestim (Dec 16, 2020)

Should have said - Mine is an Oracle Touch but the Ebay one pouring too fast is a Barista Touch.


----------



## Totnestim (Dec 16, 2020)

I started off using our local Devon Coffee Company Super Eight (very fresh and what I use on the Oracle) but went to an old bag of lavazza as I was getting through too much! Same results with both really though.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Lots of threads about this. Search adjust grind settings for the Touch. There is a YouTube video as well. You basically open up the grind chamber, in there is a bar which you move so the setting is one notch finer, think it's from 6 to 5. This gives a new lower grind range when setting the main dial.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Totnestim said:


> I started off using our local Devon Coffee Company Super Eight (very fresh and what I use on the Oracle) but went to an old bag of lavazza as I was getting through too much! Same results with both really though.


 Old Lavazza will never work .

Presumably you are using the double basket , it would be worth sense checking the dose in the basket , not enough coffee = not enough resistance . The razor is not a effective sway of dosing.

Try the advice from above and make sure your dose is sensible


----------



## Totnestim (Dec 16, 2020)

I've seen videos on adjust the Express and oracle touch grinders. Can't find one on the Barista Touch? It doesn't seem to have the numbers on the ring?


----------



## Totnestim (Dec 16, 2020)

I can't see anyway to adjust the top burr on the Barista Touch? Does it have this function?

I'm confused because the Sage parts website shows the Barista Touch and Express to have the same top burr, but mine deoesn't have the 1-10 adjustments on it?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I know it's on the Oracle Touch and Barista Express adjust the same way. Maybe you can't adjust the Barista Touch although I'd be suprised if it's different. If it is you're left with updosing and harder tamping to slow it down.


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

Stevebee said:


> I know it's on the Oracle Touch and Barista Express adjust the same way. Maybe you can't adjust the Barista Touch although I'd be suprised if it's different. If it is you're left with updosing and harder tamping to slow it down.


I've got a barista touch and can confirm you can adjust the upper burrs. Exactly the same as on the other machines. Take the hopper off and you'll see a little mettle D ring thelat you can lift and pull. It can be quite stiff if it's been used and there are small particles of grinded coffee in it. Give it a clean while you have it out. Then remove the D ring that you pulled it out using and twist the black outter part and that adjusts the grind. I've got mine set to 4 from the stock setting of 5 and it works great...

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totnestim (Dec 16, 2020)

I definitely don't seem to have any adjustment on the upper burr? See picture, is this different to yours?


----------



## Totnestim (Dec 16, 2020)

This is a replacement upper burr on eBay, should mine look like this?


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Totnestim said:


> This is a replacement upper burr on eBay, should mine look like this?


 That looks to be the one you're after. You can see the numbers for adjusting it.

Part number is :SP0001801


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

Totnestim said:


> This is a replacement upper burr on eBay, should mine look like this?
> <img alt="0B02330E-81E3-43C9-BDD6-A70FE9B2B2DE.thumb.jpeg.9fc6e3d8d7d660280c4b2eb276613c62.jpeg" data-fileid="49763" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_12/0B02330E-81E3-43C9-BDD6-A70FE9B2B2DE.thumb.jpeg.9fc6e3d8d7d660280c4b2eb276613c62.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Yes....it should!

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/index.html

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## damo6925 (Jul 26, 2020)

This video pretty much shows you everything although it's a slightly different model it's the same process...

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totnestim (Dec 16, 2020)

I've messaged the seller and he's sending the correct one! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Excellent news


----------

